# Photoshop World Boston 2009 - March 25 - 27



## DonRicklin (Dec 20, 2008)

Not too early to plan! Who will be in Boston for the upcoming Photoshop World? Anyone flying in or coming from the New England area?

I plan to be there all four days, doing mostly LR track! I'll be coming in each day by T Commuter Train.

Don


----------



## Rob Sylvan (Dec 21, 2008)

I'll be there!


----------



## DonRicklin (Dec 30, 2008)

Oops, At this moment I plan to only be there the three show day, 25-27, not the pre-show day, Tuesday the 24th. I can go in to meet people that day (Tuesday) if arranged in advance.

Don


----------



## DonRicklin (Feb 4, 2009)

Anyone else planning to be at PSW - Boston. NAPP forum members are hosting a Boston Photowalk,, currently 7:3'pm - ? on the Thursday. 

PM me if you want to meet-up. 

Don


----------



## photoshop_dav (Mar 2, 2009)

*hi all*

Hello Lightroom forum 

I will be going to PSW Boston at the end of march and arriving Tuesday March 24th sometime in the afternoon. 
Im staying at the Sheraton hotel for the week. Im planning on going to the "NAPP Forum Party" that evening from 8:3'-1'pm too. 
I think there is also a cheese cake factory meetup/twitterup at 6:3'pm as well. Hope to see some of you guys that week.

-Dave


----------



## DonRicklin (Mar 2, 2009)

photoshop_dav;3824' said:
			
		

> Hello Lightroom forum
> 
> I will be going to PSW Boston at the end of march and arriving Tuesday March 24th sometime in the afternoon.
> Im staying at the Sheraton hotel for the week. Im planning on going to the "NAPP Forum Party" that evening from 8:3'-1'pm too.
> ...


See you at the Cheesecake NAPP forum party. Also signed up for the Thursday Photowalk. http://www.photoshopuser.com/members/forum/showthread.php?p=179955#post179955

See you there!

Don


----------



## Rob Sylvan (Mar 2, 2009)

I'm shooting for the forum party as I have a meeting earlier in the evening and I don't think I can swing the cheesecake factory.


----------

